# Share Your Buckeye Burl Tops



## FourT6and2 (Jul 11, 2016)

I have another Mayones Duvell on the way and it's got a Buckeye Burl top. So, naturally I'm obsessed with buckeye burl now  Lemme see what you got! Doesn't have to be yours. Just share whatever awesome buckeye tops you can find. My new one on the way is the 6-string on the left. But there's a 7 on the right for y'all to check out:


----------



## crg123 (Jul 12, 2016)

Not mine (I LOVE buckeye burl though). but enjoy


----------



## FourT6and2 (Jul 12, 2016)

Nice! What is the make/model?


----------



## Sauria (Jul 12, 2016)

My beauty 
VanderMeijj guitars magistra 7string


----------



## morbidus (Jul 12, 2016)

Sauria - wow, that is an amazing instrument. Words fail me.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Jul 12, 2016)

Wow is right!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 12, 2016)

Love me some Buckeye Burl! 

Here's my Kiesel Vader Multiscale 7 with a killer Buckeye Burl top!


----------



## FourT6and2 (Jul 13, 2016)

I really wish I could try out a nice Carvin/Kiesel. Their options and whatnot look very tempting. But I dunno... 

Anyway, that's a good one! The top is one piece?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 13, 2016)

FourT6and2 said:


> I really wish I could try out a nice Carvin/Kiesel. Their options and whatnot look very tempting. But I dunno...
> 
> Anyway, that's a good one! The top is one piece?



Yeah the last two I've received have been pretty great, this one in particular arrived flawless and plays/sounds great, so I'm pretty darn happy with it!  I thought the top was a one-piece when I first saw the pics since there wasn't symmetry but if you look up close you can in fact see a seam where the two pieces are joined. All I know is it looks killer so I lucked out that it was an in-stock build and not one I had to roll the dice on since Buckeye Burl tops can be all over the place, aesthetically-speaking.


----------



## ramses (Jul 13, 2016)

From my NGD  http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-ngd-suhr-modern-w-buckeye-burl-cocobolo.html


----------



## Blytheryn (Jul 13, 2016)

Jason Richardson's Buckeye Burl Music Man:


----------



## ramses (Jul 13, 2016)

HighGain510 said:


> Here's my Kiesel Vader Multiscale 7 ...



I'm always amazed at the quality of woods used by Kiesel/Carvin.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 13, 2016)

My Duvell MBC Buckeye Run 6 string, I was lucky enough to find this before they were put up and took this top. It has flame all over it and it doesn't contain any of the green/grey that I usually dislike in Buckeye, and as usual Mayones kills it.


----------



## cip 123 (Jul 13, 2016)

Thats a very understated top Jonathan I love it!

Usually Burl's are crazy but thats a little more classy.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Jul 13, 2016)

Jonathan20022 said:


> My Duvell MBC Buckeye Run 6 string, I was lucky enough to find this before they were put up and took this top. It has flame all over it and it doesn't contain any of the green/grey that I usually dislike in Buckeye, and as usual Mayones kills it.



That's from Omega? That's where I got mine  The mahogany back on yours is awesome!

Here's a similar lockup of mine (should be here Monday):


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 13, 2016)

Yeah David really hooked it up on these, and his CS is awesome. Always around to answer questions when you need it, definitely ordering from him again. Yours looks awesome, I couldn't resist grabbing the flamed buckeye when I saw it though haha.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Jul 13, 2016)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Yeah David really hooked it up on these, and his CS is awesome. Always around to answer questions when you need it, definitely ordering from him again. Yours looks awesome, I couldn't resist grabbing the flamed buckeye when I saw it though haha.



Yeah, Omega (so far) were great to deal with. I contacted GuitarGuitar in the UK about their MBC Buckeye Burls, but they never bothered to respond. Omega got back to me on a weekend haha.

You have a lager/closer shot of the top so we can all see the flame?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 13, 2016)

Not yet, but I'll take a snapshot once I get home.

EDIT, took those shots. ....ty time/place for a pic but I didn't have much time.


----------



## DakiEnt (Jul 15, 2016)

Strandy #73


----------



## Jaek-Chi (Jul 15, 2016)

Can't wait to share mine on this thread when i get it soon!


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 15, 2016)

Cool idea for a thread! And I have the epic OAF FF8 for your viewing pleasure!


----------



## rampant (Jul 16, 2016)

I love buckeye burl and I don't know why it's not an option from more producers. Is it just that rare in wood?


----------



## laxu (Jul 16, 2016)

rampant said:


> I love buckeye burl and I don't know why it's not an option from more producers. Is it just that rare in wood?



It's a pretty big upcharge at Kiesel so I'm guessing it's a lot rarer and thus more expensive for the manufacturer too.

Personally I would probably like it more if it was dyed. Like the figuring, the colors not that much.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Jul 16, 2016)

I don't think it's "rare." But I know it has to be stabilized before it's workable and useable in a musical instrument application. I think it's really soft, like cork? So that stabilization process costs more money because it requires more labor. The wood also comes from California, I believe. So if you're a builder in Europe, it will cost more to get. But I'm just guessing.


----------



## rampant (Jul 17, 2016)

laxu said:


> It's a pretty big upcharge at Kiesel so I'm guessing it's a lot rarer and thus more expensive for the manufacturer too.
> 
> Personally I would probably like it more if it was dyed. Like the figuring, the colors not that much.



yeah i see these and am like "oh god that would look epic with a burst"


----------



## Threadnaught (Jul 17, 2016)

From my NGD thread over here


----------



## MSUspartans777 (Jul 18, 2016)

Wow, that lefty Mayones build is incredible.


----------



## Zhadryel (Jul 18, 2016)

So beautiful!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## FourT6and2 (Jul 19, 2016)

My guitar is held up in Customs. So it's gonna be a while before it gets here.

So... MORE! I need more buckeye burl. C'mon, people.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jul 19, 2016)

If you ever feel this wood in the flesh before it's treated and goes onto a body, you'll know to be very careful with it.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 20, 2016)

Not my guitar (I wish) but as this is among the best Buckeye tops
I've seen I thought I'd share:


----------



## narad (Jul 20, 2016)

Even Ola's getting on board...


----------



## FourT6and2 (Jul 21, 2016)

capoeiraesp said:


> If you ever feel this wood in the flesh before it's treated and goes onto a body, you'll know to be very careful with it.



I've never held raw buckeye burl in my hands. But I can imagine it's soft and punky and almost rotten?

Also that Ormsby... nice! now we're talkin.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 21, 2016)

Hanging in a San francisco Bay Area furniture manufacturer's factory lobby:


----------



## FourT6and2 (Jul 21, 2016)

Which one? I'm in SF haha


----------



## DslDwg (Jul 21, 2016)

Sorry my mistake I saw the burl and threw up my burl Maple topped fiddle totally missed the buckeye. Took down the pics. 

Rock on gorgeous guitars


----------



## FourT6and2 (Jul 21, 2016)

Is that Buckeye? Doesn't look like any Buckeye I've seen. Is it dyed or painted or something?


----------



## FourT6and2 (Jul 22, 2016)

Mine arrived today!


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 22, 2016)

That's such a lovely and super dark top! Congrats man


----------



## GXPO (Jul 22, 2016)

Not mine, but one of my favourites..


----------



## FourT6and2 (Jul 22, 2016)

GXPO said:


> Not mine, but one of my favourites..



That's stunning!


----------



## milker97 (Jul 22, 2016)

Not many stained buckeyes around. I think Ernie did a great job on this one.


----------



## JohnTanner (Jul 26, 2016)

I have to get a buckeye topped guitar one day... man these are all beautiful


----------



## Erockomania (Jul 26, 2016)

IbanezDaemon said:


> Not my guitar (I wish) but as this is among the best Buckeye tops
> I've seen I thought I'd share:



It was mine for a few days. I sent it back for a refund.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Jul 28, 2016)

Erockomania said:


> It was mine for a few days. I sent it back for a refund.



Cliffhanger of the week. You gonna tell us why haha?


----------



## Xykhron (Jul 28, 2016)

Mine:


----------



## Erockomania (Jul 30, 2016)

FourT6and2 said:


> Cliffhanger of the week. You gonna tell us why haha?



myriad issues.
-finish issues galore
-electronics
-string/neck alignment
-saddles misplaced (might have been a CNC issue)
-fretting out upon bending (maybe a radiusing issue?)
-pinging in the nut when bending (not properly cut)
-worst of all, the neck cracked beneath the truss rod near the nut after simply tightening just enough to flatten the neck to a normal relief (I've been a tech for 15 years, know precisely how to do it and have never even once witnessed something like this. And I was not the only one this happened to. It is a design flaw which I hope he's worked out)

I sent it back twice. Second time for a refund. A year of my time and ideas wasted.

I will say that Chris did refund me (which took quite a bit longer than quoted) and didn't give much push back which was good customer service. He was a nice guy the entire time but there are some fundamental issues in his builds it seems. I only bring this up as I've had people contact me time and time again with literally the same issues I had so I cannot in good conscience keep my mouth shut about it anymore. Folks are giving him money. I want them to be better informed.

What made me come here today is I see my old guitar is back on the market. Be aware.


----------



## hodorcore (Aug 10, 2016)

Blytheryn said:


> Jason Richardson's Buckeye Burl Music Man:



i want this pls


----------



## Zach Wink (Dec 5, 2016)

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah the last two I've received have been pretty great, this one in particular arrived flawless and plays/sounds great, so I'm pretty darn happy with it!  I thought the top was a one-piece when I first saw the pics since there wasn't symmetry but if you look up close you can in fact see a seam where the two pieces are joined. All I know is it looks killer so I lucked out that it was an in-stock build and not one I had to roll the dice on since Buckeye Burl tops can be all over the place, aesthetically-speaking.



What is the wood on this beautiful fingerboard?


----------



## mphsc (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## FourT6and2 (Dec 5, 2016)

tasty


----------



## FourT6and2 (Apr 22, 2017)

One on the left is headed my way.


----------



## m107a1 (Apr 22, 2017)

FourT6and2 said:


> One on the left is headed my way.



Judging by the background, an Omega purchase? Congrats! Here's my MBC on-topic:


----------



## FourT6and2 (Apr 22, 2017)

Yep, Omega  Got my other one from them too. They've been great to deal with. I saw your thread a while back too, nice!


----------



## FourT6and2 (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Ben Pinkus (Apr 24, 2017)

Not the best picture, and its a satin body so the buckeye doesn't pop as much as gloss but here's mine!


----------



## sevenchaos (Apr 28, 2017)

Remembered wrong. It was eyepoplar, not buckey


----------



## FourT6and2 (Apr 28, 2017)

sevenchaos said:


> Here's my duvell elite 7



This thread is for sharing guitars with buckeye burl tops. That doesn't look like buckeye to me. But hard to tell because the photo is kinda dark...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 28, 2017)

FourT6and2 said:


> This thread is for sharing guitars with buckeye burl tops. That doesn't look like buckeye to me. But hard to tell because the photo is kinda dark...



based off the edges it's some kind of poplar or buckeye burl..


----------



## sevenchaos (Apr 28, 2017)

Im having sort of blackout and can't remember actually was it buckeye or poplar... Need to check out from the papers. Sorry for the post


----------



## FourT6and2 (Apr 28, 2017)

Looks like poplar to me. But no worries


----------



## sevenchaos (Apr 28, 2017)

FourT6and2 said:


> Looks like poplar to me. But no worries



Just checked papers and it is poplar. Seeing too much of these at work so dont even remember what my own has on it


----------

